# Black Spots on Leopard Gecko stomach



## lilnuttytart (Sep 11, 2009)

Firstly i purchased a leopard gecko who was eating great, had a fat tail and was always energetic and no porblem at all. On occassions i have fed him food items that are slightly to big but hes still managed to digest them and always passed them.

A few weeks ago i looked in his tank and it looked as though he had regurgitated a cricket and now has stopped eating.

Last week i was going to feed him and accidentally dropped the rub with the gecko in it including his waterdish and cave.

Tonight i had him out to try offering food by hand and noticed to wee black spots under his belly visible through the skin.

I am confused of what this is?

Can some1 please give me some advice on this please

thanks


----------



## lilnuttytart (Sep 11, 2009)

any experienced leo keepers:whistling2:


----------



## kyledawelsh (Mar 7, 2008)

Could be a slight impaction try giving it a warm bath and gently but firmly rub ur thumb down it's belly towards the vent and it may release the blockage


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

what are the temps at the hot end of the tank and how are you measuring them? how much does he weigh and has he lost weight?
personally if he stopped eating a few weeks ago after regurgitating and he still hasn't eaten then even without the being dropped last week and the dark marks on his belly I would recommend that he be checked by a vet.


----------



## Rukmini (May 27, 2007)

I have seen a leo poo that has had what looked like a crunched cricket could it not be that and its not eating a bit now due to being ahaken from the drop? Have you got a pic that might help


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

If there is a problem it could be several things such as impaction, parasites, internal injuries or crypto - we can only guess. So I think that you should check his temperatures and if they are good, then if he is not eating / pooing properly in a couple of days a vet visit would be a good idea.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2008)

In the worst case scenario it could be impaction or even an internal bleed. Give him/her a warm bath for several minutes, then make sure the heat and humidity are perfect and give him chance to have a good rest with no disturbances for 24 hours. 
If all else fails take it to the vet without delay.

Sarah x


----------

